# Why is he turning green?



## Luisbreadedtegu (Oct 28, 2019)

My golden tegu is getting green spots on his body and don't know why. After his last shed some of his scales turned green. Does anyone know why this is happening? Can it be food, bedding, vitamins, or some sicknesses? Because I never heard of green on a golden tegu. I gave him bath and it didn't come off so does anyone have any idea what it may be? I been googling it and i can't find anything about it.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 29, 2019)

Does it look like natural skin pigmentation ???

OR

Does it look Un-natural, like a scar, burn, infection???

I've read reports that there is more than one category of Colombian tegu with different colour variations, infact there is very limited info on these guys all together so if he looks and acts healthy I wouldn't worry.

My Alpha has some fire orange shining through on his back.


----------



## Luisbreadedtegu (Oct 29, 2019)

It's hard to telli it's un-natural or not I say like a light vibrant green on the stops that were yellow color and 3 or 5 different spots on him. it's not a burn for sure, no scaring, and if it was a infection I think they would be more connected.

He acting pretty normal over all. He about 4 to 6 months old and around 19 or 20 inches now. But on top of his head looked a scale was chipped a little and a very minor burn under his tail but he was just shedding still is so it's maybe just bad she'd on head snd still shedding on tail. But the green is on everything that has shed alrealy came off from.

Ya they are least popular tegu as they are more defensive so it had to read up on anything about them. 

I seen some crazy colorations but I never heard or seen one turning green. I heard yellow, gold, black, white, and red. I seen one pic with green but it was a cosco/cozco tegu.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 30, 2019)

Sounds natural so just keep your eye on it but seek vet advice if it looks like its hurting or sore, weeping


----------

